# E&M coding for Adult Day Care Center



## sandy.vaillancart@prlnh.com (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,
I have a podiatrist that goes to a few different Adult Day Care Centers and meets patients for visits there. Does anyone know what these visits would fall under. Nursing home, SNF , Office visits , outpatient. I have reviewed all and searched for this info and still dont have a solid answer regarding this. Any help would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Jesskris55 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Adult Day Care*

Did you ever get a response or find out any info? We also have a doc going to the Adult Day Care facility and I am trying to figure out the correct way to bill as far as the POS.


----------

